# 6500 hc zeta spool



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

turbo spool


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Wil be interesting to see how it works with a mag setup ?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Should be fine , but will be interested to see how the holes in the spool wall get affected as the line load decreases and you get a wind drag effect . The weight reduction in the spool may negate this but will be interested to see what happens on the field. 

Regards


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

IF nothing else, it does look nice. lol


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

With those slots how do you keep salt water spray from getting flung into the innards of the reel if you fish it...? Distance casting only maybe..


----------

